# subclass 189 60 points waiting for invitation



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi All,


I am waiting for an invite from DIAC. Following are my details:
EOI Date : 30/05/2013
Score Points : 60
VISA : 189 
Skill Code : 2613	Software and Applications Programmers


AS of July 1st 2013, 483 applications with people scoring 75,70,65 and a few with 60 points have got invites too.
There are no results being displayed for the round of 15th July 2013.

Can you help me with an estimate as to how long will it take to receive an invite?
When would 15th July 2013 results be displayed?


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

svshinde83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I am waiting for an invite from DIAC. Following are my details:
> ...


Hello, you will receive the invite in first round of August-2013.
Because the invitation has been issued to 60ers who submitted EOI on around 22-May or 28-may-2013.


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you Harish.


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Harish,

Still there was no invitation on 5th August (1st round of invitation). 
As per your analysis, do you see any chances of me being invited in the next round, i.e. 19th Aug ?


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

Hi all,

I summited EOI on 3 Aug with 60 pts. My occupation code is 2613. 
Do you thing I will get invitation in sep ??

Thanks,


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

svshinde83 said:


> Harish,
> 
> Still there was no invitation on 5th August (1st round of invitation).
> As per your analysis, do you see any chances of me being invited in the next round, i.e. 19th Aug ?


Hi Svshinde83,

DIAC implemented *new rules* (the decision was made to move to a* pro rata allocation* of the remaining places) just right before the 5-Aug-2013-Invitation Round for *6 occupations *without consulting with any important stakeholders in advance. 

Unfortunately, 2613 is one of six occupations. The reason why DIAC doing so in such a rush is because they intended to allow the best and brightest to apply for a visa from those high competition occupations, not on a first-in, first-served basis.

Please check here for more details as DIAC replied MIA why such action was taken:
Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August

As we could read from it that DIAC would like to get the most highly skilled workers in these occupations to be invited to apply for a visa throughout the year, rather than allowing the ceilings to be met which would have prevented all skilled workers in these occupations from applying until the start of the next program year in July 2014.

As considering this, now the chance for 60pt holders to get the invite might be very few... Still there are chances but need more time and patiences..

IF you check the 5-aug-2013 invitation received tracker here:
05-August-2013 EOI Invitation Received Tracker | OZdeep

You could find there is one 60pt holder of 2613, who submitted EOI on 24th may 2013 had received the invite.


It is hard to judge whether you could get invite on next round, cause DIAC is in full-control mode now for those 6 occupations. The pass mark might even different with other occupations.

But as said, if there were not much 65+ers and DIAC could share more spaces, then only 60pts would get the invite at that round.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

hmmmm. got it. I need to wait..thanks


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello Harish,

Skill Select Results for 5th Aug 2013 are out now and I can see the cut off date for software and application programmers is 28/082013.
They have also mentioned Pro-rata based invitation for 6 occupations which you already updated me. Thanks 
My EOI is 30/05/2013 so I think I should expect an invitation on 19th Aug 2013.
What do you think?
Please advise.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Svshinde83,

You will have chance.
Cause we have found out how DIAC allocating spaces for 2613, seems there will be *165* spaces issued by DIAC in each round. Please check here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-new-rules-professionals-29.html#post1339770

In case there are not too much 65+ers(exceed 165), then 60pts, especially for you who submitted EOI on 30-may-2013, chance will be there.


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

165 seats calculation is very logical. Thank you very much.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

svshinde83 said:


> 165 seats calculation is very logical. Thank you very much.


Hi Svshinde83,
sorry to inform, but seems you still need some time..
Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support


Best regards


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Goin2Oz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I summited EOI on 3 Aug with 60 pts. My occupation code is 2613.
> Do you thing I will get invitation in sep ??
> ...


Hi goin2OZ,

as your occupation falls under the 6 occupation that follow pro-rata selection procedure, it is really unpredictable. This new scheme picks a fixed number of candidates available at the point of selection based on their point scores, visa date of effect on every round. what i mean is if a new candidate who lodged an EOI with 65 points even one day before the date of selection round may be invited. Although this may make you worried, be confident that in upcoming rounds, there will be less number of aspirants with better scores lodged EOI's. So, 60 pointers also need to count on the upcoming candidates' scores as well for getting invites. But, DIAC has to meet the quota within this year. As a result, your chances of getting an invite is brighter in later months in this program year.

As per my guess, you may need to wait until November or perhaps Januray to get an invite. However, there is no need to panic. In upcoming months, people with higher scores may be reduced.

Hope for the best.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

*my chances of getting invitation*

I'm too 60 pointer( date of effect - 1st Jun) with 2613 as occupation and close to svshinde. "Shinde saheb, gav kutal tumach ?  "

I have been observing skillselect invitations since last year and found that 65 or more pointers would be very less after first few rounds of invitation. This year also is the same case and now, 65 or more pointers would be very less in coming rounds compared to 60 pointers. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes Harish. Got the news. They will issue invitations for people like me on 2nd Sept 2013. Will await until.


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Harish,


Is there any news about seats allocation for 2613 Software and Application Programmers?
Shall i expect an invitation on 2.09.2013?

thanks
sachin


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear all,

A new update on 2nd September, 2013 invitation round in skillselect's website.

Allocations for six occupations from 2 September 2013
Announcement, Newsflash, Quick reference for skilled workers, System Update
Aug
29
2013

We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:

· 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers;
· 2334 Electronics Engineers;
· 2339 Other Engineering Professionals;
· 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts:
· 2613 Software and Applications Programmers; and
· 2633 Telecommunications Engineers.
Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.

From 2 September 2013, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements will be reviewed and we will advise if there is to be any change in the future.

Allocations for six occupations from 2 September 2013 » SkillSelect Support

DIAC is so cruel to give us many more headaches.

Still hoping for positive outcomes.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

_I don't think, It will go 1 or 2 days forward from last date of effect i.e. 28th May for 2613* for 60 pointers. *I lost my hope to get invite in 2nd Sep round.*_


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

svshinde83 said:


> Hi Harish,
> 
> 
> Is there any news about seats allocation for 2613 Software and Application Programmers?
> ...


 
Sachin,
You have strong chance to get an invite in 2nd sep round since your date of effect for 60 points is very close to date of effect invited in 5th Aug round.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

prattech said:


> _I don't think, It will go 1 or 2 days forward from last date of effect i.e. 28th May for 2613* for 60 pointers. *I lost my hope to get invite in 2nd Sep round.*_


Hi mate,

Don't worry. With prorata scheme and new rule of allocation anything may happen. So, be positive and ready to face anything, after all, this is not the end of the world.

But, i am sure, this procedure can't be followed by DIAC in long run. Let's wait and see their game. To be surprise, this program year seems to be forcibly pushing a bowler to open the match as an opening batsman.

Still, there is a ray of hope.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear friends,

I received an email from skillselect last night stating that my work experience hss been completing 5 years and as a result, 5 more points have been added to my store making my points 65.

I don't know whether i should be happy about it following new rule. Else, it would have been great for me if the case is prorata selection scheme.

But, it said that if you are going through hell, keep going and enjoy your riding.
Only few more hours are there for invitation round. 

Keeping my chin up!

All the best to all my friends as well.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I received an email from skillselect last night stating that my work experience hss been completing 5 years and as a result, 5 more points have been added to my store making my points 65.
> 
> ...




Hi Sathiya,
Gud to hear ur points tally has increased. So ur chances of getting selected have increased. Congrats mate....:thumb:

I have submitted an EOI with 60 for 189 and 190(ACT). Reading ur posts on the selections and ur analysis of the EOI selections, would like to hear from u if I have any chances for selection under 189 in the Sept 1st or 2nd round?

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

kgd87 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> Gud to hear ur points tally has increased. So ur chances of getting selected have increased. Congrats mate....:thumb:
> 
> I have submitted an EOI with 60 for 189 and 190(ACT). Reading ur posts on the selections and ur analysis of the EOI selections, would like to hear from u if I have any chances for selection under 189 in the Sept 1st or 2nd round?
> ...


Hi Kgd,

Thanks for your wishes first of all. Is your occupation listed under those 6 occupations following prorata scheme and 50-50 selection between 190 and 189&489?

If so, then you may need to wait for few more rounds. However, if you applied for ACT state sponsorship, you will get to know your outcome of reward of sponsorship in a month, generally. If you are able to get ACT sonsorship, then your visa grant is very near. 

If your occupation is not in that list, then your chance of getting an invite is really good but, unsure whetehr you will get invited in this runditslf as there may be a queue of 60 point holders. So, you may need to wait for 2nd round of sept or later in October or november, 2013.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Kgd,
> 
> Thanks for your wishes first of all. Is your occupation listed under those 6 occupations following prorata scheme and 50-50 selection between 190 and 189&489?
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya,
No my occupation is not listed on those *"dreaded 6"*. I have applied under 233512.

Is there any quota for a specific occupation. Egs - say for 233512 - Out of the entire quota of 100 EOI invitations, XYZ occupation has 20 seats, ABC has and so on .....for this round of selections?

cheers!!
kgd87


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

kgd87 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> No my occupation is not listed on those *"dreaded 6"*. I have applied under 233512.
> 
> Is there any quota for a specific occupation. Egs - say for 233512 - Out of the entire quota of 100 EOI invitations, XYZ occupation has 20 seats, ABC has and so on .....for this round of selections?
> ...


Congrats buddy!

You are on the safer side. If your occupation is exempted from that list, then your chances are really good. The last person received invite with 60 points has lodged EOI on 12/08/2013 under 189 in round that was held on 19th August, 2013. So, i trust that you may receive an invite on tonight itselfin best case. However, my prediction is that 17th septemer, 2013 may be your day of excitement.

But, be ready to taste the luck on tonight.

Moreover, there is no such allocation like prorata and 50-50 for other occupations except those 6 listed.

Good luc,
Sathiya


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Congrats buddy!
> 
> You are on the safer side. If your occupation is exempted from that list, then your chances are really good. The last person received invite with 60 points has lodged EOI on 12/08/2013 under 189 in round that was held on 19th August, 2013. So, i trust that you may receive an invite on tonight itselfin best case. However, my prediction is that 17th septemer, 2013 may be your day of excitement.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy!! for ur kind words....just :fingerscrossed: for the results!!!!

All the best 2 u too!!!
Cheers!!
kgd87


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Congrats buddy!
> 
> The last person received invite with 60 points has lodged EOI on 12/08/2013 under 189 in round that was held on 19th August, 2013. Sathiya


Hi buddy!!

Where do we get to know such information.....i would be interested in knowing a link or a page for this...Such data reduces MIND STRESS 

cheers!!
kgd87


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

kgd87 said:


> Hi buddy!!
> 
> Where do we get to know such information.....i would be interested in knowing a link or a page for this...Such data reduces MIND STRESS
> 
> ...


Buddy,

This information is available in skillselect' website itself. 

Below is the link:

SkillSelect

There you can fnd all this information by clicking "reports" and finding other details.

Cheers!
Sathiya


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

No invitation in today's round as well. Hard luck


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Congrats buddy!
> 
> You are on the safer side. If your occupation is exempted from that list, then your chances are really good. The last person received invite with 60 points has lodged EOI on 12/08/2013 under 189 in round that was held on 19th August, 2013. So, i trust that you may receive an invite on tonight itselfin best case. However, my prediction is that 17th septemer, 2013 may be your day of excitement.
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya

You said it!!!

I have received an invitation for 189 on 2nd Sept 2013..
I guess now the realy process ---fight starts 

regards,
kgd87


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

kgd87 said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> You said it!!!
> 
> ...


Good Kgd,

I think i could have been an astrologer instead of a telecom network engineer (ha ha ha) as i predicted your case exactly. But, the sad thing is that i cant prognosticate my chances of invitation. Lol..You should send me a box of chocolates at least as a token of prediction. 

So, finally, your journey starts towards visa. Don't worry mate, i am sure you will be grant with visa as you are following the safeguard of state sponsored visa. With this route, the failure of achieving a visa is very rare may be 0.00001%.

All the best for your visa.

Sathiya


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Good Kgd,
> 
> I think i could have been an astrologer instead of a telecom network engineer (ha ha ha) as i predicted your case exactly. But, the sad thing is that i cant prognosticate my chances of invitation. Lol..You should send me a box of chocolates at least as a token of prediction.
> 
> Sathiya


Done----u can enjoy izza: for the moment...chocolate boxex follow... 



sathiyaseelan said:


> Good Kgd,
> 
> So, finally, your journey starts towards visa. Don't worry mate, i am sure you will be grant with visa as you are following the safeguard of state sponsored visa. With this route, the failure of achieving a visa is very rare may be 0.00001%.
> 
> Sathiya


Sorry ya!!! didnt get this State sponsored visa stuff ?? can you clarify??

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

svshinde83 said:


> No invitation in today's round as well. Hard luck


No problem boss..... keep up the spirit 

Which profession have u applied for?

regards,
kgd87


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

kgd87 said:


> Done----u can enjoy izza: for the moment...chocolate boxex follow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry dear,

I was barking up the wrong tree(LOL), i guess. your case is different that you are applying for 189 visa. Your chances are equally good.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Don't worry. With prorata scheme and new rule of allocation anything may happen. So, be positive and ready to face anything, after all, this is not the end of the world.
> 
> ...


 
I agree Sathiya. DIAC can't go with this procedure because a there are no software companies in regional australia and 50% allocation for 489 doesn't make any sense.

They have to increase spaces for 189 eventually.


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

prattech said:


> I agree Sathiya. DIAC can't go with this procedure because a there are no software companies in regional australia and 50% allocation for 489 doesn't make any sense.
> 
> They have to increase spaces for 189 eventually.


let us see the 2ed sep result.. i guess 65 points queue is not moving quickly as it already has two rounds no invitations.


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

no invitation yet for 60ers


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013 
- No invitation yet :-(


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi friends,

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results

Invitation results for16 september are out and here is my analysis about the invitation round and possibility of getting invited for 65 points.

After looking at results, i am happy that now out of these 6 occupations, 5 have been started inviting 65 point holders. In other words, number of 70/75/80 pointers have been diminished to some extent. 

As a result, i am sure that future rounds will open the doors for many 60 pointers as well. Moreover, we can presume that in upcoming rounds, the points scores of new applicants may not go beyond 70/75. In short, this is a good sign and relief for people having 60 points.

My personal opinion is that 60 point holders who lodged EOI earlier in this program year, perhaps, May, June, July under these 6 occupations might be surprised with invites in couple of rounds. Perhaps, within December, Jaunary or February, number of people holding 60 points invited will witness positive trend 

So, cheers all and success will be ours!

Sathiya


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

thank you for the analysis and boosting our morales


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

hi guys,
did anybody received an invite for 189/60 pointers?


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

no not for me


----------



## maomaobby (Sep 21, 2013)

I got invitation with 60 points. EOI submitted on 25 Sep. group 233513. Good luck to all!


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

maomaobby said:


> I got invitation with 60 points. EOI submitted on 25 Sep. group 233513. Good luck to all!


congrats


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

anybody under 2611?


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

i saw that 60 points for 2613.. hope next month they will give a chance for 2611 60 points.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

molaboy said:


> i saw that 60 points for 2613.. hope next month they will give a chance for 2611 60 points.


Hi buddy,

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 October 2013 Results

i am optimistic about the chances of invitations for 60 pointers in occupations such as 2613 and 2611 as one of them started inviting 60 point holders. i am very positive that in upcoming rounds, 60 pointers will occupy many seats and this number gradually increases for almost all occupations in that golden list.

This may be because of some vital reasons. Firstly, ACS has deducted 2/4 years of work experience that results loss in points under work experience. Secondly, no. of better scorers like 70, 75 or 80 may be diminished greatly and you can elucidate this style in recent rounds by taking 2613 as an example which after so long initiated invites for 60 pointers. Thirdly, there will be a ceiling for every factor like age, work experience etc where if one increases its points others may decrease except IELTS scores. Achieving 8 bands in each section is again a difficult task to carry out,.

To cut a long story short, 60 pointers, be ready to occupy your seats in upcoming rounds.

All the best,

Yet dont forget to send me cakes and chocolates.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello All,

I have applied for 189 VISA on 28.10.13. Can anyone of you experts kindly guide me how much time does it take in current scenario to allocate a CO?
immi.gov.au shows it takes around 8 weeks is that the rough time estimate?


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello pratech,

I have applied for 189 VISA on 28.10.13. Can you kindly guide me how much time does it take in current scenario to allocate a CO?
immi.gov.au shows it takes around 8 weeks is that the rough time estimate?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

svshinde83 said:


> Hello pratech,
> 
> I have applied for 189 VISA on 28.10.13. Can you kindly guide me how much time does it take in current scenario to allocate a CO?
> immi.gov.au shows it takes around 8 weeks is that the rough time estimate?


hi buddy,

Allocation of case officers is faster these days. in fact, few of members of expat forum have got their case officer in 6-7 weeks itself. one of my friends has got his case officer in 6th week. So, needless to say that this time is indicative and may vary according to the availability of case officers at the time you lodge the visa.

*if the above information is helpful, i recommend you to hit "Thanks" and "Like" buttons to encourage me addressing your queries on time.*

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## mandeeps (Apr 5, 2013)

svshinde83 said:


> Hello pratech,
> 
> I have applied for 189 VISA on 28.10.13. Can you kindly guide me how much time does it take in current scenario to allocate a CO?
> immi.gov.au shows it takes around 8 weeks is that the rough time estimate?


Plz share ur timeline, did u applied on 21 or 28, also you have with old acs.


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

any body with 60 points got invited under 26111?


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

I got invited on 21.10.13 and applied on 28.10.13. I do not know new or old acs. My skills were assessed in nov'12


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

I got invited on 21.10.13 and applied on 28.10.13.I do not know new or old acs. My skills were assessed in nov'12


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

congratulations... if im not mistaken you are from 2613 right?


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

yes 261312


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

i got my grant today !!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

svshinde83 said:


> i got my grant today !!


Shinde,

Very happy news. But please answer the following: I think its very quick in your case Shinde, god is with you.

1. Your ACS report date?
2. How many years of experience ACS assessed? Full? 
3. How many points you claimed for employment? 
4. What's your educational qualification?

It will help us, as most of us are baffled about the point that, we all have old ACS without experience reduction and we have just 60 points including all work experience 

Thank you Shinde and many congratulations for your Australia life. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Shinde,
> 
> Very happy news. But please answer the following: I think its very quick in your case Shinde, god is with you.
> 
> ...


Dhanyawaaad !!!  I hope the same for all you guys who are waiting...
I spoke to my agent and he has a tie up with a recuitment firm in Sydney.. they accept candidates only if they can place them.. and place the candidate within 3 weeks of time.. my agent said he charges some Au $ 2000. i am working on all the questions i have in my mind.. anyone please feel to share your thoughts about it so that i can ask the recruiter based in Sydney on your questions/comments.. i will share all his details so any one if ready can avail it..


1. Your ACS report date? - Some time in nov '2012
2. How many years of experience ACS assessed? Full? - 3 years 1 month
3. How many points you claimed for employment? - 60
4. What's your educational qualification? Bcom , MCA


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

svshinde83 said:


> Dhanyawaaad !!!  I hope the same for all you guys who are waiting...
> I spoke to my agent and he has a tie up with a recuitment firm in Sydney.. they accept candidates only if they can place them.. and place the candidate within 3 weeks of time.. my agent said he charges some Au $ 2000. i am working on all the questions i have in my mind.. anyone please feel to share your thoughts about it so that i can ask the recruiter based in Sydney on your questions/comments.. i will share all his details so any one if ready can avail it..
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Shinde, it helps me, I am also same background and so many others. It brings cheers on our face  Love you.

Well all the very best for job hunt in Sydney, nice place I would say. We will meet in Sydney soon 

Let us know how you go every step. 

All the best again.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Qazi_91 (Sep 20, 2013)

2613 Analyst Programmer

For 189 Visa, I am able to score 60 points based on Age, Education and Experience. 

AND

For 190 Visa, I am able to score 65 points based on Age, Education, Experience and State Sponsorship.

Now I am planning for a EOI based on above scores. Can anybody help me here, I am in dilemma. Should I apply for 189 Visa with 60 points or 190 Visa with 65 points. What are the chances of invitation on 60 points.

At the same time I don't want myself to be restricted in a single state.

Timely help would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Moi1234 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi,
I have applied for 2611 job category and 189 visa for Australia PR,but my eoi is still not approved.i have 60 points..is there any chance of me my eoi approved anytime soon this year?


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

Moi1234 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for 2611 job category and 189 visa for Australia PR,but my eoi is still not approved.i have 60 points..is there any chance of me my eoi approved anytime soon this year?


well last 65 pointers invited were from sept 2013
last invite from 70 pointers were from jan 31 2014
it depends when you submitted. if before sept 2013, then theres a very slim chance not knowing how many 65 pointers submitted between sept and now. also considering 70 pointers who will continue to submit for 2611. if you only submitted recently, then the chance to get invited within FY13 is very very small given current rules and rate of DIBP in processing.

so...more chance for FY14 but there are a lot of what ifs possible in this circumstance.


----------



## Moi1234 (Mar 5, 2014)

I submitted my eoi on 12 dec 2012..I was really hopeful regarding my eoi...would u suggest appearing for ielts again to score 8..currently its 7.Also is it possible tht i do not get an invite a all this yr?


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

Moi1234 said:


> I submitted my eoi on 12 dec 2012..I was really hopeful regarding my eoi...would u suggest appearing for ielts again to score 8..currently its 7.Also is it possible tht i do not get an invite a all this yr?


dec 12, 2012? are you sure? you should have gotten an invite by now if that was the case.

theres no harm in trying again for ielts to up your points. its a lot more competitive this year given the ACS 2 year deduction, pro rata arrangements, etc. Yes, it is very much possible that you wont get an invite since there are more 60 pointers before sept 2013 that havent received an invite yet...so next to look forward to will be FY14 this july to see what DIBP will have in store for us (whether good or bad)


----------



## Moi1234 (Mar 5, 2014)

sorry ,..i meant dec 2013..


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

guys I got mine today.


----------



## Hari556677889 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Molaboy....

Are you submitting old acs or new acs?

I have also received invite on 26/05 60 points under 2611....

In dilemma, whether I need to apply or not as I have old ACS with all my experience approved.

Please reply.


----------



## Hari556677889 (Jul 23, 2013)

I will have 60 points if DIBP reduces 2 years of experience....But, fall to 55 if ACS deducts 4 years of experience....I have completed engineering in Electronics and communication.....


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hari556677889 said:


> I will have 60 points if DIBP reduces 2 years of experience....But, fall to 55 if ACS deducts 4 years of experience....I have completed engineering in Electronics and communication.....


Hi Hari, I am very glad if you could update your progress me too in the same scenario 60 points : ACS Assessment : 2012 ; IELTS 7; Age 34 ; Experienence: 5 yrs 1 Month as per the old rule in case; Submitted EOI 11 June 2014; Waiting for the Invite ray::fingerscrossed:

Once again your reply would help many of us in the same situation.


----------

